# RealNetworks Helix



## zinion (19. August 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe auf einem Windows2003 Server (Enterprise Edition) den Helix Streaming Server installiert (in der Basic Version). Der Service läuft und das Admin Interface ist zu erreichen. EINMAL hat es auch funktioniert von einem anderen rechner im netz die Sample movies abzuspielen. Danach nicht mehr.

Wenn ich den Helix Monitor öffne und an einem anderen Rechner einen der Sample Files abspielen möchte kommt es ganz kurz (ca 1 sec) zu einer Verbindung, dann ist sie wieder weg.

Am Client sagt QuickTime dann "Verbindung getrennt", der Media Player sagt einfach dauerhaft "Verbindung zum Medium wird hergestellt..."

Der Server selbst gab jetzt auch eine Fehlermeldung aus:

Heartbeat Failure 4 (step 3)
Heartbeat Failure 5 (step 3)
Heartbeat Failure 6 (step 3)
...
Heartbeat Failure 15 (step 3) und so fort...

Helix not responding normally...
Heartbeat check disabled

Danach kommen wieder die heartbeat Failures wie oben.

Ich bedanke mich shconmal im Vorraus für Hilfe. ich habe schon Google und Google Groups bemüht allerdings hab ich da nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

P.S.: Um die Fehlermeldungen sehen zu können habe ich den Helix natürlich nicht als Service sondern an der Konsole laufen lassen. Weiterhin habe ich das Teil nachdem es das erste mal funktioniert hat und dann den Betrieb eingestellt hat noch einmal komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert - kein Erfolg.


----------

